

Startup feedback request - dangerden
http://www.2gzr.com

======
namenotrequired
From the front page, I have little or no idea what it is. Make sure to present
the value proposition there.

------
MarkTanamil
You don't just throw something together in 10 minutes and call it a startup.

This isn't a startup. It's nothing.

